# What's this supposed to be??



## towhead (Aug 8, 2009)

Thought it was a flower pot....but what is with the holes in the bottom, and the small lid that doesnt fit the top, but fits perfectly inside, and also has holes....?  3 more pictures to follow this one.  Thanks!   -Julie


----------



## towhead (Aug 8, 2009)

Found in a "newer" dump....


----------



## towhead (Aug 8, 2009)

6" tall....  Opening is 4 1/2" across


----------



## towhead (Aug 8, 2009)

The rough (unfinished parts) bottom and cover inside look like the inside of a toilet tank....porcelain?


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 9, 2009)

well i'm  thinking it looks like it was used for steeping tea , those stains look like an old tea cup my mom used


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 9, 2009)

Maybe for powdered sugar?


----------



## towhead (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks TIm and Laur for your input!  Yeah, it does look like tea/coffee stains!  -Julie


----------



## Clam (Aug 10, 2009)

It's a steamer for vegatables, that pot would have sat in another pot that had water in it and sat on the stove. The little lid that goes inside would have been where they put herbs and spice leaves to flavor the steamed item.......


----------



## towhead (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow thanks Clam!  Makes good sense now!  -Julie


----------



## woody (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks too small for steaming vegetables.

 I think it is for steeping tea, as someone has already mentioned.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2009)

I didn't notice the holes in the bottom at first.  I'm not sure that would work for powdered sugar.  Either way, it's a nice piece to display.


----------



## towhead (Aug 10, 2009)

Well heck Woody and Laur....I don't know....I looked around the net for steamers, couldnt find a ceramic one....too bad I don't have the whole thing, might make better sense then.[8|]  -Julie


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 10, 2009)

I would agree its probably a tea strainer/coffee press.
 http://www.customcozies.com/images/Tea_Strainer_MC0583_0583_Medium_Web_view.jpg


----------



## capsoda (Aug 10, 2009)

The wife says it is part of a potpouri burner. I hate that smelly crap.


----------



## woody (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, my wife said that, also, Warren.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 10, 2009)

My wife said "what the hell is that??"


----------



## towhead (Aug 11, 2009)

*Dripolator? What's this supposed to be??*

Matt, thanks for the picture!  

 Cap and Woody:  I don't like potpourri either!! eeeeew ....like incense from the 70-80's [:'(]  and Cyber, might be a good thing that your wife doesnt know what it is, cause she might be one of the people that likes it....[&o] 

 FOUND THIS:  *DRIPOLATOR* LOOKS ALOT LIKE PART OF IT....   http://www.rubylane.com/shops/asfound/item/2064

 -Julie


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 11, 2009)

*RE: Dripolator? What's this supposed to be??*

Part of a stack. This would have went on top of a matching teapot.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 11, 2009)

*RE: Dripolator? What's this supposed to be??*

looks like you solved it.


----------



## towhead (Aug 11, 2009)

*RE: Dripolator? What's this supposed to be??*

Thanks Road Dog and Matt and everyone for your input!

 -Julie


----------



## Staunton Dan (Aug 11, 2009)

*RE: Dripolator? What's this supposed to be??*

Here's something that I found that also measures 4-1/2" in diameter and my wife says that it is a cheese sieve. I think then, that it might be part of a cheese press. Just another thought.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 11, 2009)

*RE: Dripolator? What's this supposed to be??*



> looks like you solved it.


 I don't think so. No inner lid/stranner because you just dump the grounds in and set it back on the bottom half. With the bottom half it is called a coffee pot. It took forever to get the coffee done in those things because the grounds had to be steamed. They are trying to pass of the top half of a fancy coffee pot as a dripolator. Pure bull. A dripolator has a water pot on top, the grounds in the middle and the catch pot on the bottom. You poured the boiling water in the top and come back in 15 or 20minutes and WALLA!!!!! coffee. I had a Drip-O-Lator.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 11, 2009)

*RE: Dripolator? What's this supposed to be??*

I just picked up something very similar, 3 3/4 inches across..


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 11, 2009)

*RE: Dripolator? What's this supposed to be??*

..fits perfectly in the kitchen sink drain, so I figured it was for that purpose...


----------



## towhead (Aug 11, 2009)

*RE: Dripolator? What's this supposed to be??*

Dahammm....wish we could find a whole picture of "near abouts" the exact thing...."near abouts"  ha ha

 Thanks Dan, Cap and Charles for more input!

 Dang it, I may have to go back to that  "newer" dump and see if there is another piece....

 -Julie


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 11, 2009)

*RE: Dripolator? What's this supposed to be??*

At least you're not saying 'near aboats'. Or are you?[]

 Kate


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 11, 2009)

*RE: Dripolator? What's this supposed to be??*

Here is a Purinton Teapot I have with a Drip Filter.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 12, 2009)

*RE: Dripolator? What's this supposed to be??*

The things that Dan and Charlie have go in flower pots to hold flowers in place.

 If that tea pot that Rory put up was more shaped like a standard coffee pot it would be a Dripolator. I guess they are the same thing really.


----------



## towhead (Aug 12, 2009)

*RE: Dripolator? What's this supposed to be??*

Kate:  Near aboats!  ha ha

 Road Dog:  Nice!  

 Cap:  Thanks for more info!

 I guess mine wouldnt be a teapot, cause it doesnt have a spout....?

 Thanks Everyone!  -Julie


----------



## Richard White (Aug 13, 2009)

*RE: Dripolator? What's this supposed to be??*

Towhead, your piece from the OP appears to be just the top part of a composite teapot.  I wonder if the "lid" isn't the lid for the lower, tea-pot part, and not intended for the top part.  How does its diameter compare with the part of the top part that went into the tea pot?

 Rich


----------



## Richard White (Aug 13, 2009)

*RE: Dripolator? What's this supposed to be??*

At least one of the pieces posted subsequently to the OP seems like it would be another soap-dish insert, such as I posted on another thread on this board.


----------



## towhead (Aug 13, 2009)

*RE: Dripolator? What's this supposed to be??*

Thanks Richard!  I was beginning to think that the small lid was probably the lid for the missing half too.

 -Julie


----------



## pinkshovel (Oct 3, 2009)

HA! I finally know something!! It's a top to a coffeepot.  I have one made by the Porcelier company.  I didn't recognize the pattern on this one to be Porcelier though.  Hurray..Always asking questiona, and I finally get to answer one! Porcelier Drip Coffee Pot.


----------

